# FOr All you People in Colorado



## rcodea (Jan 11, 2004)

I am planing a RB25DET swap into my '98 240. i am looking for a decwnt shop here in Colorado that can be trusted with this type of project. i am planing on doing it myself, but if i cant seem to get anyhelp from locals, i hill have to go to a shop, and money is everything where i am at. thanks guys


Ryan


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

try posting this in the regional section


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> try posting this in the regional section


smart ass :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

aren't we all?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> aren't we all?


nah....some of us try, but dont quite make [cough] drift [cough]


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> nah....some of us try, but dont quite make [cough] drift [cough]


 an attempt by jordan to be a smart ass that failed.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> an attempt by jordan to be a smart ass that failed.


you're only saying that cuz i was making fun of you


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> you're only saying that cuz i was making fun of you


 and ur only saying that cuz u failed.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> and ur only saying that cuz u failed.


you wish i did. not to mention you're just jealous that i'm funnier than you :loser:


----------

